
Freedom of Movement Critical for Early Brain Development - andai
http://nautil.us/issue/40/Learning/for-kids-learning-is-moving
======
andai
> Could giving a child an apparatus for self-locomotion during the critical
> period result in positive cognitive skills later on?

> One 2012 study showed how infants with severe motor impairment who were
> trained to use custom-made carts to move scored higher on cognitive and
> language tests than a control group.

> A 7-month-old child with spina bifida increased his cognition and language
> skills in the study at a rate greater than his chronological age.

------
andai
>... infantile amnesia starts to dissipate when children begin crawling and
walking.

> Once babies begin moving through space rather than being carried passively
> ... the brain’s place cells and grid cells start firing and aligning
> themselves to the environment, encoding the spaces being explored and
> ultimately building the scaffolding of episodic memory.

